# Taper Crimp for .45 ACP



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm new to pistol loading and can't seem to get the hang of crimping rounds for my .45 ACP. I bought the Hornady die set and then got a separate taper crimp die (as the seating die only makes a roll crimp). I've followed instructions and made sure to only bell the case mouth just enough to let the bullet in. I ran my rounds through the tamper crimp die and thought things looked good. (BTW: I'm using a single stage press) I headed out to the range with my calipers though and saw that my crimp (1) wasn't holding or (2) had too much crimp and again wouldn't hold. I put 2 rounds into a mag, fired one, then measured and the bullets are definitely seating deeper into the case. I had to shoot them one at a time, but they grouped well! I'd just like to be able to shoot a full mag haha 

So.... how do you pistol guys end up getting the proper crimp? Any help would be great!

FYI: I'm loading the 200 Gr XTP and I also bought 230 Berrys Round Nose (.452 might help a bit). Using Silhouette powder and CCI Large pistol primers.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I use the Lee factory crimp die...also I only seat the bullet with the seating die the crimp is done by itself...its best to do the plunk test to get the right seating and crimp with the .45 .....most of the time the measurement for the round just at the top the brass should read around .470.....I would suggest that you visit this site here these guys can answer your questions better than I.
if you live in the roy area I can help out more in person
http://forums.1911forum.com/

here is a video


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Your cases all have to be trimmed to exactly the same length. 
Generally only have to do them the once though.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't trim the cases never had and I pick up range brass all the time.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the Dillon crimp die for all my pistol reloads. Never had a problem, just remember do not over-crimp will raise your pressure to much. I also drop test all my rounds in my chamber.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone, I really appreciate it. I've heard a lot of guys that say never to trim 45 ACP brass, but it does make sense since different brass lengths would affect crimp on each round. 

I followed the link and ended up performing the "plunk test" and found that some of my rounds worked, while others didn't. I ended up taking a 230 gr RN bullet to make a dummy round. I made the round and crimped it to .470" right at the top of the brass/bullet juncture. It fed well and passed the plunk test. Next step is for me to load some up and take them to the range I suppose. 

Once you find that the pass the plunk test and are the correct OAL, do you just fire away? I'll bring my calipers again just to be safe. Just getting anxious to get some home made rounds through my 1911 :mrgreen:


----------



## dmoody (Jul 26, 2013)

I would trim all your brass to make sure they are all at the proper trim to length measurement. In my opinion it's pretty bad advise to not trim brass that headspaces on the mouth of the cartridge, a few .001's one way or the other is not that big of a deal but a considerable amount can cause rounds to not headspace correctly and can cause your taper crimp to be too light or too heavy. Just my opinion...


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

You are very fortunate that you didn't have a catastrophic failure with bullet "set back". When that happens it raises the pressure exponentially. I know several people that this has happened to.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Afishnado said:


> You are very fortunate that you didn't have a catastrophic failure with bullet "set back". When that happens it raises the pressure exponentially. I know several people that this has happened to.


I've heard of people having issues with improper crimps and the bullet seating deeper while shooting, so I brought calipers to the range with me to check. When I saw they were seating deeper, I knew I had to head home and figure things out. I definitely try to be as safe as I can!


----------

